# Giant Talon 4 Fork Upgrade



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just bought a red 2015 Giant Talon 4 a couple of days ago, and so far I love it! But I have come to find out that the Suntour XCT fork isn't very good. So I'm thinking about going ahead and upgrading. My bike is a 27.5, but I don't know what size of fork I need beyond that.

I'm thinking about using the Suntour upgrade program and getting a Raidon, or buying a cheap Epicon from ebay or Amazon. I'm kind of afraid of buying a cheap Epicon since they aren't fulfilled by Suntour NA. Some people have had good results though.

Is there anything else you all can recommend for my bike?

I can't spend much more than $200. Thanks!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Epicon is a better Raidon.


----------



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> The Epicon is a better Raidon.


I realize that, but I'm afraid to take a chance on getting a cheap one. I also don't know if either of them would fit my bike. Thanks though.


----------



## Thunderfan (Aug 26, 2014)

I just bought the exact same bike. From my research they makeep a Raidon for 27.5. The place I got my bike is a dealer and can order for me for $189.00 then whatever they charge to put it on. I think with that fork upgrade the rest will be good until something fails or it's time to upgrade the whole bike. For me I am going to go with the name and warranty instead of cheap.


----------



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

How do I tell what size of fork I need? Tapered or straight? Steering tube 1 1/8"? QR 9mm? Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

You have an integrated headset so you can use either straight or tapered with your frame if it has a straight currently with a new bottom cap for your headset. It looks from pictures that you have a 9mm QR. To remove your front wheel do you have to pull the axle out or just need to loosen the lever? If you just need to loosen the lever you have a 9mm qr.


----------



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

theboomboomcars said:


> You have an integrated headset so you can use either straight or tapered with your frame if it has a straight currently with a new bottom cap for your headset. It looks from pictures that you have a 9mm QR. To remove your front wheel do you have to pull the axle out or just need to loosen the lever? If you just need to loosen the lever you have a 9mm qr.


All I have to do is loosen the lever and then loosen the bolt on the other side to get the front wheel off. So does that mean its a 9mm QR?

I can't tell if its a straight or tapered steering tube. My eyes aren't good enough. Is it very expensive to replace the bottom cap?

Thanks!


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah it's a 9mm QR. The easiest way to tell on the steer would probably be to ask your lbs or to remove the fork and see if the bottom is bigger than the top. A bottom cap is $40-$50. One example: HEADSET CUP ASSEMBLIES FROM RWC


----------



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok, I have definitely decided against the cheap Epicon, but I have now discovered the RockShox 30 Gold TK. Amazon has it for $293 which would be the absolute max I'm willing to pay. Would it be a better option than the Raidon?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the Suntour Epicon/Raidon thing is interesting. I don't have saddle time on either, but it a lot of people seem to think they're credible forks, at least as a disposable fork if not as a 5+ season fork.

To me, the RockShox numbered XC forks occupy an unhappy middle ground.

Do your homework on this, but last I killed a fork, it seemed that the Recon chassis could accept the spring and damper cartridges for the higher-end RockShox forks, including the fairly well-regarded Motion Control dampers. IIRC, the Recon Gold shipped with an air spring and a Motion Control damper. So, with maintenance, I'd have expected it to last as long as parts stay available - so several years - and be tuneable to ride pretty well. The Silver didn't ship with as nice a spec, but has the same chassis, so upgradeable if I had a problem. I ended up buying a fork from a friend for $40, but I was going to do either a rigid or the Recon Gold before that option came up.

The XC 28 and XC 30 have smaller stanchions. If you break the damper in the 30, you just have to replace it with another of the same thing. Doesn't look like they've changed the construction since when people were breaking them.

I feel like people often get drawn into a process of buying parts that are just one step better at a time. Sometimes there are a few steps worth of parts not worth buying before you get to the good stuff, though. So my attitude is, either commit to one of the inexpensive options of it'll work, which is what makes me curious about Suntour's named forks, and why i was considering rigid for my old bike, or go ahead and spend a bit more upfront to get a known solid product, like the Recon or even a Reba or, wtf, Fox.

Given how long you've had your bike, just returning it and starting over from higher up the good chain may be an option too. Though usually you have to go a lot higher up to get better forks, which gives me some sympathy toward the idea of getting an inexpensive bike and sticking a high end fork on it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Epicon is priced low but a good quality product. It is on a level slightly below a Rockshox solo air Reba. It has 32mm stanchions, weighs 4 lbs. and has a maintenance free sealed oil damper. The Rockshox damper system is open and the oil must be changed periodically. Your fork weighs 6.2 lbs. and has a greased spring.
Wheel and tire weight is a contributor to handling. A light front wheel/tire would drop another 2 lbs. off the front of your bike. That 4+ lb. change would give you a much different handling bike.


----------



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys.

This is the RockShox 30 Gold TK I'm talking about:
http://www.amazon.com/RockShox-Crow...9680889&sr=1-1&keywords=rockshox+30+gold+27.5


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

Just to add a bit more confusion  this one would be better than either the Suntour or the RockShox. 
Marzocchi Corsa LR 26" Fork 2014 > Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA

Or if you can bring your self to spend an additional $50, this is a great fork for the price.
Fox 32 Float 100 CTD Evo 26" Fork 2014 > Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

theboomboomcars said:


> Just to add a bit more confusion  this one would be better than either the Suntour or the RockShox.
> Marzocchi Corsa LR 26" Fork 2014 > Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA
> 
> Or if you can bring your self to spend an additional $50, this is a great fork for the price.
> Fox 32 Float 100 CTD Evo 26" Fork 2014 > Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA


Those forks are 26" not 27.5".


----------



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

I went ahead and had my LBS order a Raidon through Suntour's upgrade program. I decided that it would be the best and safest choice for the price. If I need something better in the future, I'll probably just get upgrade to a different bike. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Udderly Abducted (Sep 1, 2014)

I also found out that my Suntour XCT has a straight 1 1/8" steering tube.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good fork, you can make it work a little better.

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/switching-grease-oil-raidon-due-stiction-853706.html


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

cobba said:


> Those forks are 26" not 27.5".


Please excuse my ID10T error.


----------



## Thunderfan (Aug 26, 2014)

Udderly Abducted said:


> I went ahead and had my LBS order a Raidon through Suntour's upgrade program. I decided that it would be the best and safest choice for the price. If I need something better in the future, I'll probably just get upgrade to a different bike. Thanks for all the help!


Keep us posted how you like it. I plan on doing the same thing. My lbs is trying to figure out the process because they haven't ever done it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Udderly Abducted said:


> I went ahead and had my LBS order a Raidon through Suntour's upgrade program. I decided that it would be the best and safest choice for the price. If I need something better in the future, I'll probably just get upgrade to a different bike. Thanks for all the help!


Nice. You'll be amazed at how differently your bike will ride.


----------



## thinkfuture (Aug 15, 2014)

theboomboomcars said:


> Just to add a bit more confusion  this one would be better than either the Suntour or the RockShox.
> Marzocchi Corsa LR 26" Fork 2014 > Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA
> 
> Or if you can bring your self to spend an additional $50, this is a great fork for the price.
> Fox 32 Float 100 CTD Evo 26" Fork 2014 > Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA


Hope this isn't too much of a hijack, but I'm also looking to upgrade my XCT and I do have 26" wheels. I've been reading a lot about forks, but still have a hard time comparing the value/performance of different forks, especially between brands. In your opinion, what makes these better than the Raidon or the Rockshox 30 Gold TK?


----------



## jonkevin (Jul 1, 2014)

Thunderfan said:


> Keep us posted how you like it. I plan on doing the same thing. My lbs is trying to figure out the process because they haven't ever done it.


You can also contact Suntour and order the fork you want directly. That's what I did. When it arrived, I just paid my LBS to install it for me.

SR Suntour North America | SR Suntour Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program

Call the phone number listed and speak to Nick. He will place the order for you.


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

thinkfuture said:


> Hope this isn't too much of a hijack, but I'm also looking to upgrade my XCT and I do have 26" wheels. I've been reading a lot about forks, but still have a hard time comparing the value/performance of different forks, especially between brands. In your opinion, what makes these better than the Raidon or the Rockshox 30 Gold TK?


The damper technology. The Marzocchi and the Fox have better dampers, which helps keep the fork under control better when the going gets rough.


----------

